# Neue SSD Corsair Force GT 120GB



## schneipe (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir eine neue SSD geholt. Die Rote Force GT 120GB.
Nun suche ich ein Tool, mit dem ich die SSd auslesen kann, was sie so alles unterstützt, ob sie im richtigen Mode läuft, ect ect
Gibts für Corsair SSd sowas? Benchmark hab ich den ATTO mal laufen lassen. Hänge das Ergebniss mal an.
Achja, OS ist W7 64b

Grüssle Peter


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

Wichtig ist, ob die SSD im AHCI Modus läuft. Das kannst du z.B. mit AS_SSD auslesen.
Wichtig ist auch, ob die am SATA3 Port hängt, danach sieht es nicht aus. Welches Mainboard hast du?
Obs in ATTO lesbar ist weiß ich nicht, das ist am Screenshot nicht erkennbar.


----------



## schneipe (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Anbei auch der Screenshot von AS_SSD. Im Bios steht das SATA als AHCI läuft.
Board ist ein etwas älteres, sollte aber SATA3 können. ASUS P5Q D Turbo. SSD hängt an Port 1

Oder muss man sonst noch was einstellen im BIOS?

grüssle Peter


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

Dein Board kann kein SATA3: ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P5QD Turbo

Zur Hilfe:
SATA2 = 3Gb/s
SATA3 = 6Gb/s

Da du kein Sata 6Gb/s hast, ist die Geschwindigkeit auf 3Gb/s = 300MB/s Leserate begrenzt (Das ist auch am Benchmark oben zu sehen, Limit 280MB/s). Die SSD würde mehr 500MB/s schaffen, aber der Anschluss gibt nicht mehr her. Besonders schlimm ist das aber nicht, insofern ist alles okay.


----------



## schneipe (5. Juli 2012)

Ok, sowas dachte ich mir schon. Das Board hat 2 eSATA Anschlüsse????? Das macht es aber auch nicht schneller, oder?
Hier mal Info von Crystaldiskinfo


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

Da ist alles gut .


----------

